# PHO/CLE trade!!



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Phoenix trades: PF Donnell Harvey (4.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
PG Howard Eisley (7.1 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 4.5 apg in 22.3 minutes) 

Phoenix receives: PG LeBron James (20.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.8 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
PF Carlos Boozer (14.8 ppg, 11.0 rpg, 2.3 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SG Dajuan Wagner (8.2 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 19.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +39.4 ppg, +14.8 rpg, and +4.5 apg. 

Cleveland trades: PG LeBron James (20.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.8 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
PF Carlos Boozer (14.8 ppg, 11.0 rpg, 2.3 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SG Dajuan Wagner (8.2 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 19.0 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PF Donnell Harvey (4.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 42 games) 
PG Howard Eisley (7.1 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 4.5 apg in 51 games) 

Change in team outlook: -39.4 ppg, -14.8 rpg, and -4.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Phoenix:
James/Barbosa
Johnson/Wagner
Marion/Jacobsen
Boozer/Zarko
Amare/Voskul

Cleveland:
McInnis/Eisley/Ollie
Brown/Kapono/Bremer
Ewill/Newble
Harvey/Battie
Big Z/Diop















Just jokin, kind of fun though.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

No way PHX does this. Harvey is the cornerstone of the franchise.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Trading James and Boozer- A part of the young core thats helping the Cavs try to get into the playoffs for Harvey and Eisley:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Good trade for Cleveland, I guess Paul Silas wants to make a push for the playoff's with established veterans.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LeBron James is overrated, Carlos Boozer is a slob, and Dajuan Wagner is terrible. On the other hand, Eisley is a solid veteran PG with playoff experience, and Donnel Harvey...is Donnel Harvey. The guy is a stud, simple as that. Phoenix makes another trade to tank for next season, and the Cavs make another trade to prepare them for the playoffs.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Cavs would be set for the playoffs. How can anyone stop a lineup of 

eisly, mcinnis, williams, diop, ilgauskas.

now thats just scary. 

As for the suns. Looks like a early lottery pick :no:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Phoenix might have to throw in a future second rounder for Cleveland to bite.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Cava would be Stupid not to jump all over this*

This is a Trade that comes around once in a life-time for the Cavs. The opportunity to get a solid Veteran point guard and lets face it, we will refer to him as "THE BEAST" (Donnell Harey), just doesn't happend. The suns are basically just giving them away, not much in return with Boozer, Wagner, and the potential to be a decent bench Warmer in James. Just goes to show that the Suns have given up in the Year, Decade, and to put it bluntly their ENTIRE fRENCHISE!


----------

